# Meaningful Tattoo



## Imperfection (Oct 6, 2012)

â™¥ *Hi Ladies* â™¥

So I've figured out where I want my first tattoo, what the font should look like and that the meaning of it should refer to not dwelling in the past. My problem is that I want the placement to be just like the tattoo on the picture below, and I keep coming up with too long sentences. The only short sentence I can think of is "Do not dwell in the past" but that just seems a bit.. too obvious for me to pick that.
Do you have any suggestions?
 ​ 

​  ​  ​


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 6, 2012)

"Live for now" maybe?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 6, 2012)

Switch up the size and font of the saying. Also, check with the tattoo artist about placement. Their job is to know and recommend a successful placement and beautiful tattoo. I had a q and a with a friend's tattoo artist on something I've wanted done for a long time and they had great suggestions about placement and stuff. If the quote is meaningful to you, don't compromise on that.


----------



## mellee (Oct 6, 2012)

What is past is prologue. - Shakespeare


----------



## mellee (Oct 6, 2012)

Googled "3 word quotes".  I also like "Remember to Live." - Goethe

Edit to add another - "The past cannot be cured." - Elizabeth I


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 12, 2012)

Movin' On

If I'm looking at the past, I can't see my future...or...the more I look ahead, the less I see the past

- something like that


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 13, 2012)

You could do something like:

â€¢ Look straight ahead

â€¢ Don't look back

â€¢ Never look back


----------



## aerofish (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you a Kurt Vonnegut fan?

"So it goes."


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 18, 2012)

As someone with tattoo regret (and in the process of getting said tattoo removed), let me give you a piece of very important advice:

If the tattoo is not meaningful to you, odds are you are going to regret it heavily. Find a quote YOU like and get it inked, forget what other people might say or think. If you like the quote, "Do not dwell in the past," get it and love it.


----------



## imfloatingup (Nov 22, 2012)

I love that location! Coming from someone who got my first tattoo that spans across my shoulders and is five words long, you should take your time to find something that feels not only comfortable with you but after a lifetime you won't regret to have. You might want to go visit a bunch of tat artists and just ask their opinion and their creative expertise. Bring a couple of quotes and ask them which one they feel is most aesthetically fitting for the size. Don't rush to get your first tattoo. Once you have a few options, put the thought away for at least half a year and look at it again. If you still like it, go ahead and make that tat appointment reservation! 




 Good luck and I hope you have a good future tat experience.


----------



## DropsofKarma (Nov 25, 2012)

The only tattoos I've seen on 40+ people that gets them redone with no regrets are dates. Like a close relative that passed away, their birth/death dates would be meaningful. Quotes are a double edge sword because you never know...one historian could say something meaningful but your beliefs don't match for what they stood for. Do research into the person you're getting the quote from. Last thing I would want is a history buff embarrassing me about my tattoo in front of my friends.


----------



## mellee (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DropsofKarma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only tattoos I've seen on 40+ people that gets them redone with no regrets are dates. Like a close relative that passed away, their birth/death dates would be meaningful. Quotes are a double edge sword because you never know...one historian could say something meaningful but your beliefs don't match for what they stood for. Do research into the person you're getting the quote from. Last thing I would want is a history buff embarrassing me about my tattoo in front of my friends.


40+ meaning age?  I'm 43 and I would HATE having someone's death date on me! 

When I was 29 I got a globe on my shoulder, and I still love it.


----------



## Mss T (Dec 4, 2012)

Leaving my past behind or Leaving the past behind me.

Great place to put it btw.


----------

